# tactical vs regular



## marvin222 (Mar 24, 2010)

New to LED flashlights only have 5 so far - can someone explain why some flashlights have the label 'Tactical' ?


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 25, 2010)

As far as most anyone knows the tactical label was started by SureFire when they began designing lights for use in conjunction with pistols by military and police. They have certain criteria for what makes a flashlight "tactical;" minimum brightness, switch type, etc. That was quite some time ago, however, and these days "tactical" is pretty much an empty marketing word to make you think the light is tough enough for combat or give it a bad-*** cachet. Really the definition of a tactical light depends on who is using it and for what sort of tactics.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Mar 27, 2010)

What KeyGrip said +1.

With a little imagination, just about any light can have tactical applications:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240119


----------



## balloo93 (Apr 10, 2010)

My take on the tactical badging would be akin to what makes a good blade tactical.

Bulb/emitter has to be tough. 
Body must be tough as well.
Finish would be dull or matte.
Head would have mild or moderate cren to it for "pain compliance".
Switch counter-sunk to avoid accidental on.
Knarling or add-ons to ensure good grip in wet situations.
Water proof.
Good battery life.
Dual mode for longer batt life and to cut down on drawing attention. 

Tactical for a weapon would be slightly different than tactical for person protection. With person protection, you would want many of the same items, but size and head shape would have to fit to the mode of transport.

IMO part of personal protection is that it's small enough to carry without discomfort. A battery life that is practical to finding my way out of a pitch black situation. Enough bezel cren that I can rely on soft tissue damage without lense damage. Not looking to kill a man with a flashlight, just make sure they know messing with me will result in some level of pain/discomfort. 

I'm fairly new to the flashlight world. This is all my own opinion.

In my day a C or D-cel mag light was what was used. Enough light to see where you are going and enough handle and weight to be used as a club (ie pain compliance). Things have changed drastically over the years.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 10, 2010)

Tactical Lights we're invented by SF...and they must be "Tactically feasible"...the criteria in my book are as follows"

-Non-Click Switch on rear of light so the light turns off if dropped, etc. (dead-man switch)
-Light weight/weather proof (not necessarily "submersible")
-Bright enough to temorarily ruin some-ones night adapted vision (60 lumens incan/50 LED)
-Rugged/reliable/ompact
-Reliable power source (lithium's for there non-leak feature and better temp. operating range...123 or AA)


----------

